# And so it begins.....



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 12, 2017)

The exercise part of my lifestyle change, I'm starting off with swimming before getting the bike out.  I plan on taking my bike with me to Ireland after the clocks change and go out for a few rides after work.

Yesterday I did 45mins swim and today I did an hour swim.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 12, 2017)

Good for you !!!


----------



## New-journey (Mar 12, 2017)

Brilliant! Well done. It is getting easier now with longer evenings and milder days, my exercise regime is increasing too.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 13, 2017)

Well done Anthony.  There can't be many people more capable than you at achieving it.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Slowly and steadily , good for you, love a good swim.Not the Atlantic or anything but my local baths.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 15, 2017)

Well done Anthony, keep us updated on your progress....


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 15, 2017)

I went for a 45min run tonight, app on phone claimed I did 8.3km


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 15, 2017)

Very good. Maybe you get extra credit for a hilly terrain?


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 18, 2017)

Another hour of swimming done, I'll be in a hotel in Gateshead next week so the running shoes will be getting used a couple of times.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 18, 2017)

I went to a Tai Chi skills day in Glasgow all day. It was a good day, I brought all my own food, and stuck to it, and 2 hours after I'm home bloods gave me a 7.0 two (2) hours after a ham on Burgen bread sandwich. I never thought the impact of the exercise of the day and thought it would go higher. It was a brilliant day.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 19, 2017)

Too much on today, so I was only able to get in 40mins swim


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 8, 2017)

Went out on my bike and did 50 miles in 2:45 in the sunshine, and today I hit the pool and did 30mins.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 17, 2017)

3hrs of Mountain Biking today, 20.5 Miles around Glentress with 700m of height gain


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 17, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> 3hrs of Mountain Biking today, 20.5 Miles around Glentress with 700m of height gain


If you buy a tandem bike I'll willingly accompany you  x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> If you buy a tandem bike I'll willingly accompany you  x



no touching my buns of steel


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 17, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> no touching my buns of steel


Spoilt sport  !


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 17, 2017)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I went to a Tai Chi skills day in Glasgow all day. It was a good day, I brought all my own food, and stuck to it, and 2 hours after I'm home bloods gave me a 7.0 two (2) hours after a ham on Burgen bread sandwich. I never thought the impact of the exercise of the day and thought it would go higher. It was a brilliant day.


Hi Sadhbh...good to see you here again...fleeting visit...or here for a while?...good numbers...good work...hope your travels are living up to your expectations...enjoy!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Spoilt sport  !



Have you considered an e-Bike?  You still have to pedal it but it gives assistance on the up hilly bits.. Taking the stress away from your knees, Look for a bike that has a Bosch or Shimano motor (starting price from £1600) it will do around 70-110 miles between charges, just remember that you get what you pay for.  If you have any question I'm happy to answer them, I don't work for a company that sells them but I have done in the past so I know the ins and outs of the products


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (May 9, 2017)

Away for a week, so I ran 5.2km last night and couldn't sleep so was out at 5:30 for another 5.2km neither were the fastest at 32mins.


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2017)

Good to hear about everyone's activities. It's all about finding something you enjoy and fits into your lifestyle, covering time, cost, transport etc.
Just move more!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 19, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Have you considered an e-Bike?  You still have to pedal it but it gives assistance on the up hilly bits.. Taking the stress away from your knees, Look for a bike that has a Bosch or Shimano motor (starting price from £1600) it will do around 70-110 miles between charges, just remember that you get what you pay for.  If you have any question I'm happy to answer them, I don't work for a company that sells them but I have done in the past so I know the ins and outs of the products


Just re-reading your thread A - Thank you so much for this info - very helpful indeed but - the last time I rode two wheels I fell off  & injured my shoulder which necessitated surgery - since then i haven't plucked up the courage to get back on my bike  - which is a shame because riding a bike better suits me as opposed to walking. You've clocked up some great mileage there A  - well done x
WL


----------



## Copepod (May 19, 2017)

E bikes still have 2 wheels, although weight of motor near pedals makes them a bit more bottom heavy than a traditional bike. For more stability, you could consider a tricycle - adult tricycles aren't cheap, because there's a much smaller market than bikes, but second hand would be cheaper. Or, depending on the cause of your fall, some training and riding and / or introduction to off road bike lanes might help - search for local council and / or cycling campaign for help. How long since you fell and injured shoulder, Wirralass? It's probably time to get back in the saddle!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 19, 2017)

Thank you for that information Copepod. Two years since fall  - I think it's just a lack confidence that's that's holding me back now - don't laugh but I've even thought of having stablisers fitted to my bike until I regain my confidence - which might bring an amusing smile  to some bystanders! I appreciate & thank you for your encouraging & supportive words Copepod. Take care x
WL


----------

